# Feminices



## swisim

hello all, I need to translate the following phrase:

"_Feminices que entrelaçam_"

I have looked everywhere for a proper definition of "feminice" but it is absent from dictionaries. I assume it means "girly things" but this is too vulgar a term for the context on the paragraph. I was thinking along the lines of "feminine attributes that interlace" or "feminine things that intertwine". Both are mediocre, and in any case the phrase is odd even in the original Portuguese version.

I will be delighted if anyone is able to offer any suggestions!


----------



## Vanda

Que tal girlhood?


----------



## chiriones

There's a blog called pausaparafeminices.com that is all about beauty products and how to apply them.  Does feminices refer to the physical things associated with feminity or the nature of feminity?


----------



## Vanda

Feminice is the state of being feminine. 
- hood - A condition or state of being the thing or being in the role denoted by the word it is suffixed to, usually a noun.
sooo... girlhood.


----------



## chiriones

Thanks, Vanda!


----------



## Vanda

But..... have you seen this word before?

edit: OH yes, I see it.
*girlhood*​[ˈgɜːlˌhʊd]_n_the state or time of being a girl-

Talvez maidenhood seja mais apropriado, não?
​


----------



## swisim

Vanda said:


> Feminice is the state of being feminine.
> - hood - A condition or state of being the thing or being in the role denoted by the word it is suffixed to, usually a noun.
> sooo... girlhood.



This is very interesting! Thank you very much! ....I was clearly wrong in my interpretation! 

Could "feminices que entrelaçam" could thus be translated as "intertwining girlhoods"? 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## swisim

PS: In actual fact the phrase is contained in a heading, rather than a text: "_A roda, a capoeira e as mulheres: feminices que entrela_ç_am_."

xoxo


----------



## Vanda

Back... who knows ''girly things'' as you have suggested from the beginning?
Or....womanhood?!!!!!


----------



## swisim

Vanda said:


> Back... who knows ''girly things'' as you have suggested from the beginning?
> Or....womanhood?!!!!!



Well, I will have the opportunity to speak to the original author this coming week, so hopefully they will give me a clear definition. I will update you! In the meantime thank you for your time and all of your suggestions.


----------



## Vanda

We 'll be waiting for his clarification, please.


----------



## marta12

Para mim e neste contexto, acho que quer dizer: assuntos femininos que (se) interlaçam, por isso talvez:
"feminine affairs that interlace"


----------



## swisim

marta12 said:


> Para mim e neste contexto, acho que quer dizer: assuntos femininos que (se) interlaçam, por isso talvez:
> "feminine affairs that interlace"



Thank you Marta, given the context of the story, I too believe that this could be the correct interpretation. The problem is thatthe literal translation, 'feminine affairs' sounds odd in English... I feel that a literal translation is impossible :-/  I was thinking along the lines of ....

_The roda, capoeira and women: the interaction of female issues_ (sounds better although it's not 100%)

_The roda, capoeira and women: the intertwining of female issues_ ("_the intertwining_" sounds odd and contrived in English...)

Something that sounds RIGHT in English is:

_The roda, capoeira and women: the interaction of female attributes_ (although _attributes _means "_characteristics_" rather than "_issues_")

 ..I am still v v v dissatisfied.... 

I will refer back as soon as I speak to the author   Thank you all for your help!
x


----------



## marta12

O.K. já percebi que vai falar com o autor, mas entretanto...

Para mim a questão é "entrelaçar", por isso vamos ver se se pode dizer de outra maneira.
Pense em trança de cabelo (braid). Para se fazer uma trança são necessárias 3 mechas de cabelo que se vão colocando umas sobre as outras (entrelaçando)
Poderá usar em inglês qualquer palavra derivada de_ braid_ ou mesmo _braid_, ou só se usa em relação ao cabelo? Porque nós temos _trança de pão_, por exemplo.


----------



## nick1990

Parece-me que as tais feminices que se entrelaçam são três: roda, capoeira e mulheres. Todo mundo de acordo até aqui? Então, mulheres se entrelaçam? Sim, seja lá o que isso queira dizer! Capoeira? Sim. Mas como assim roda entrelaça? Roda de capoeira? O que quer dizer roda nesse contexto? Não dá para colocar mais linhas não?


----------



## mglenadel

Pode ser mulheres em uma roda de capoeira, jogando umas com as outras, a feminice (mulheridade?) de cada uma se entrelaçando à da(s) outras. 

Será que "womanity(?)" funcionaria? "Womanhood" soa como aquele eufemismo horroroso de se chamar o membro viril de "manhood".


----------



## Outsider

Confesso que "feminice" também me pareceu estranho, porque não conhecia esta palavra e muitas vezes o sufixo "-ice" tem conotação depreciativa ou jocosa. No entanto aqui a frase dá a entender que o sentido é sério...


----------



## swisim

mglenadel said:


> Pode ser mulheres em uma roda de capoeira, jogando umas com as outras, a feminice (mulheridade?) de cada uma se entrelaçando à da(s) outras.
> 
> Será que "womanity(?)" funcionaria? "Womanhood" soa como aquele eufemismo horroroso de se chamar o membro viril de "manhood".




Pois é...  está bem ambiguo... 

_O contexto: como as mulheres começaram a ganhar  visibilidade e reconhecimento em relaçao à capoeira. _

"_Roda_" é sem duvida a roda de capoeira (mas pode também representar a '_roda_' da vida).  As "feminices que entrelaçam" podem  representar sim a roda, a mulher e a capoeira, mas também as amizades que se  formaram entre essas mulheres, o diálogo, a solidariedade... como também a interação no jogo de capoeira. Tudo se entrelaça....

Mas o termo "_feminices_"?  Ainda não entendi se ele representa "_assuntos de mulher_", "_atitudes de mulher_" ou "_mulheridade_".


----------



## swisim

marta12 said:


> O.K. já percebi que vai falar com o autor, mas entretanto...
> 
> Para mim a questão é "entrelaçar", por isso vamos ver se se pode dizer de outra maneira.
> Pense em trança de cabelo (braid). Para se fazer uma trança são necessárias 3 mechas de cabelo que se vão colocando umas sobre as outras (entrelaçando)
> Poderá usar em inglês qualquer palavra derivada de_ braid_ ou mesmo _braid_, ou só se usa em relação ao cabelo? Porque nós temos _trança de pão_, por exemplo.



Marta, o termo "_braid_" / "_braiding_" se usa de modo geral no contexto de _objetos: _cabelos, tecidos, pães, cestas...   "interlacing", "intertwining", "entwining", "weaving" or "interweaving" have a slightly wider range of use, but they usually imply the intertwining of _things or bodies _(you can also "_weave_" the plot of a story, or a car can _"weave" _through traffic, for example), but it is much less common to apply these words to feelings / attitudes / states of being.  

For feelings /attitudes / states of being, people would normally use words like "interaction"  "flow", "synergy", "exchange" "interchange" etc.... Of course there will be exceptions and poetic licence, but this is the general rule. 

It's amazing how a tiny little phrase can take more time to solve than a whole book takes to translate   Thank you to all for the very stimulating exchange!


----------



## marta12

"_Roda_" é, pelo menos em Portugal, uma brincadeira de crianças feita normalmente por raparigas.
Há também uma canção do folclore português que diz a certa altura : "_vai de roda, vai de roda sem parar_" - os pares dançam formando um círculo ou roda.


----------



## marta12

swisim said:


> Marta, o termo "_braid_" / "_braiding_" se usa de modo geral no contexto de _objetos: _cabelos, tecidos, pães, cestas...   "interlacing", "intertwining", "entwining", "weaving" or "interweaving" have a slightly wider range of use, but they usually imply the intertwining of _things or bodies _(you can also "_weave_" the plot of a story, or a car can _"weave" _through traffic, for example), but it is much less common to apply these words to feelings / attitudes / states of being.
> 
> For feelings /attitudes / states of being, people would normally use words like "interaction"  "flow", "synergy", "exchange" "interchange" etc.... Of course there will be exceptions and poetic licence, but this is the general rule.
> 
> It's amazing how a tiny little phrase can take more time to solve than a whole book takes to translate   Thank you to all for the very stimulating exchange!



Obrigado! 
Não gostei do 'interaction' e muito menos de 'attributes'., mas pode ser o meu lado feminista a funcionar...


----------



## marta12

swisim said:


> Pois é...  está bem ambiguo...
> 
> _O contexto: como as mulheres começaram a ganhar  visibilidade e reconhecimento em relaçao à capoeira. _
> 
> "_Roda_" é sem duvida a roda de capoeira (mas pode também representar a '_roda_' da vida).  As "feminices que entrelaçam" podem  representar sim a roda, a mulher e a capoeira, mas também as amizades que se  formaram entre essas mulheres, o diálogo, a solidariedade... como também a interação no jogo de capoeira. Tudo se entrelaça....
> 
> Mas o termo "_feminices_"?  Ainda não entendi se ele representa "_assuntos de mulher_", "_atitudes de mulher_" ou "_mulheridade_".



O autor é português ou brasileiro?
Porque se for português "_capoeira_" é só capoeira, o local onde estão as galinhas. 

Mas mesmo que seja brasileiro não percebo que diga '_roda_' referindo-se à '_roda de capoeir_a', para logo de seguida escrever mais uma vez '_capoeira_'.


----------



## anaczz

nicolai.rostov said:


> Parece-me que as tais feminices que se entrelaçam são três: roda, capoeira e mulheres. Todo mundo de acordo até aqui? Então, mulheres se entrelaçam? Sim, seja lá o que isso queira dizer! Capoeira? Sim. Mas como assim roda entrelaça? Roda de capoeira? O que quer dizer roda nesse contexto? Não dá para colocar mais linhas não?


Não me parece que o "entrelace" seja entre esses três itens.
A imagem que me passa é: as mulheres na roda de capoeira, as mulheres jogando capoeira e suas "feminices" (os atributos femininos, a forma como fazem as coisas, seus gestos, seu jeito, etc.) se entrelaçando nesses momentos.
Ou seja, são as próprias "feminices" das diversas mulheres na roda e no jogo que se entrelaçam.


----------



## swisim

marta12 said:


> O autor é português ou brasileiro?
> Porque se for português "_capoeira_" é só capoeira, o local onde estão as galinhas.
> 
> Mas mesmo que seja brasileiro não percebo que diga '_roda_' referindo-se à '_roda de capoeir_a', para logo de seguida escrever mais uma vez '_capoeira_'.




"capoeira" se refere au _jogo_ da capoeira 
x


----------



## swisim

I think we are going off at tangents here. The first thing I would like to clarify is the meaning of "feminices". Some say "atributos femininos" others say "assuntos de mulher", and yet others say "mulheridade" (the state of being a woman). They are very different interpretations. The interpretation of the heading is ambiguos in the original language, and I have no problem with translating it in an equally-ambiguous form in English becaue I think it is the intention of the author to make it so. If anyone is 100% sure about the meaning of "feminices" please come forward!


----------



## anaczz

It's impossible to be 100% sure, once the word is a neologism that is being used having all these meanings (issues, attributes, etc.).
I think that in this sentence, "issues" doesn't fit. But "attributes", "way of being", "gestures", make sense.


----------



## machadinho

Tangents? 

Here is my  shot: girlish, womanlish things.


----------



## swisim

machadinho said:


> Tangents?
> 
> Here is my  shot: girlish, womanlish things.



Dorry, Machadinho, i hope you don't think I was being rude when I wrote that we were going off at a tangent. As the thread developed I felt it was more important to concentrate on the original question about 'feminices' rather than "interlacing", "capoeira", etc.

Anaczz, My very first translation of the phrase was "the interlacing of feminine attributes". I felt that "interlacing was very well-suited because it has delicate and feminine connotations and I did not want to change it. But then someone told me that, to them, feminices meant "female issues", which does not suit "interlacing" for its scientific sound... 

the author will eventually let me know what she intends by 'feminices', but somehow I thought the word had a definite translation and that someone on the forum woud have had the (single) answer  

Thank you to all!


----------



## Vanda

And, see? We are as lost as you are!  ...waiting for the author...


----------



## anaczz

swisim said:


> Anaczz, My very first translation of the phrase was "the interlacing of feminine attributes". I felt that "interlacing was very well-suited because it has delicate and feminine connotations and I did not want to change it.
> Thank you to all!


Well, I like this translation but if you can talk with the author, this is the best way.
If you don't mind, let us know what is the conclusion.


----------



## Outsider

swisim said:


> I think we are going off at tangents here. The first thing I would like to clarify is the meaning of "feminices". Some say "atributos femininos" others say "assuntos de mulher", and yet others say "mulheridade" (the state of being a woman). They are very different interpretations. The interpretation of the heading is ambiguos in the original language, and I have no problem with translating it in an equally-ambiguous form in English becaue I think it is the intention of the author to make it so. If anyone is 100% sure about the meaning of "feminices" please come forward!


Não sabemos muito sobre as intenções do autor, mas à primeira vista parece-me que o sentido mais provável de "feminices que se interlaçam" é "assuntos de mulher que se interlaçam" ("assuntos" no sentido de formas de expressão, formas de ser). No entanto, uma vez que não coloca objeção a uma tradução mais livre, sugiro "interlacing/intertwining womanhood(s)", singular ou plural.


----------



## swisim

I have spoken to the author - according to her (a Brazilian), "_feminices_" means "feminine attributes". 

My final choice for the translation is: "The interlacing of feminine attributes".

Thank you so much to all for all the help provided and time invested! Hugs!x


----------



## anaczz

swisim said:


> I have spoken to the author - according to her (a Brazilian), "_feminices_" means "feminine attributes".
> 
> My final choice for the translation is: "The interlacing of feminine attributes".
> 
> Thank you so much to all for all the help provided and time invested! Hugs!x


----------

